# wintering in spain



## darenb999 (Aug 6, 2018)

hi looking to spend jan-april in either Spain or Portugal 
we have a motor home but are also looking to maybe rent somewhere
ie an apartment /house rather than spend all the time in the motorhome
has anyone had any experience of this ?
TIA


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

darenb999 said:


> hi looking to spend jan-april in either Spain or Portugal
> we have a motor home but are also looking to maybe rent somewhere
> ie an apartment /house rather than spend all the time in the motorhome
> has anyone had any experience of this ?
> TIA


Because you haven't posted your country of residence, we don't know where you are coming from so can't say to what extent it will be advantageous to carry out your plan. You need to be aware that parts of Spain and Portugal can be really quite cold in the winter and, in many cases, motor homes are not particularly well-equipped to cope with cold weather. 

This means that the renting of an apartment may be the better option, in which case, why bring a motor-home with the difficulties they present, such as secure parking and difficulties in manœuvering around some of the narrow streets one encounters in many towns and villages in both Spain and Portugal?


----------



## darenb999 (Aug 6, 2018)

*hi*

hi we are from the UK, sorry post may have been misleading we will either use motorhome OR rent somewhere 
we are experienced motorhomers and have wintered in the UK so aware of motorhome limitations 
thanks


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Yes, good idea - follow the sun!

Legally though, you can only spend 90 days out of any six-month period in Spain. After that you are supposed to sign on the register of overseas residents and prove you have the means to support yourself (including private health insurance). You can't just pop over the border for a few days and come back in again. Not sure if this also applies in Portugal.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola 

There are many motorhomes and caravans that overwinter in Portugal on the Portuguese / Spanish border. There are many in Vila Real de Santo Antonio next to Ayamonte in Spain. I believe the places used are public and are free from what I've been told but I have no idea how you find out. 


Davexf


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Yes, good idea - follow the sun!
> 
> Legally though, you can only spend 90 days out of any six-month period in Spain. After that you are supposed to sign on the register of overseas residents and prove you have the means to support yourself (including private health insurance). *You can't just pop over the border for a few days and come back in again*. Not sure if this also applies in Portugal.


Sadly that's pretty much what you can do - as an EU citizen in Spain at least.

If you came to the attention of the authorities, I doubt they'd be best pleased, but if you were travelling in a motorhome, & never here 90 consecutive days, & could prove it (that's VERY important) there's not a whole lot they could do about it. 


Ensuring that you don't accrue 183 days in a tax year as well, of course.


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

We have over wintered in Spain and took the motorhome down again only last month.

The things you need to consider:

Your route: all routes in January will involve mountains. Mountains have snow, has your motor home got snow chains and is it fully winterised? Even taking the ferry to Bilbao/Santander could involve you in snowy roads. We found fresh snow on them in April one year. 

Weather? If you stay near the coast you will avoid the worst of the weather. Go inland, or up, by only 30 minutes and you will be exposed to the winds and the frosts. Down on the coast, particularly south of Valencia and you should be able to enjoy the promenades, if not the sea itself most days . 

Where to stay? There are campsites which stay open in the winter and are highly popular with Europeans in general. Some sites allow you to use their address for mail etc. We even met people on one site learning Spanish at the ayuntamento free evening classes as they had an address. In Murcia region, if not elsewhere, you are no longer allowed to pull off the road onto the beach and "camp". The aires we came across were bare tarmac and not in nice spots. You could try consulting the Caravan Club as they now include Motorhomes, and often recommend sites. The sites are not cheap, but may include "extras" such as TV aerial points. 

Your motorhome. As long as you have everything you need for yourselves you should be fine. We know people who lived full time in theirs for 18 months. In Spain you should be able to spend some time outside most days, which certainly helps. We avoid the narrowest roads and mainly park in car parks. Only in Irun did we fail because of Mercadona's height barrier, and all parking outside was taken by cars. Needless to say we shopped elsewhere. Take bikes if you can for local journeys. 

Your length of stay: Probably 90 days as insurance can cease to be fully comprehensive without special arrangements. Also there is the issue of residence. 

I'm sure somebody on here has done a medium term flat rental so as you can do a proper comparison.


----------



## susiespain (Sep 3, 2016)

xabiachica said:


> Sadly that's pretty much what you can do - as an EU citizen in Spain at least.
> 
> If you came to the attention of the authorities, I doubt they'd be best pleased, but if you were travelling in a motorhome, & never here 90 consecutive days, & could prove it (that's VERY important) there's not a whole lot they could do about it.
> 
> ...


Be careful taking advice on a forum, they are only amateurs. If in any doubt contact your consulate or the Spanish authorities. Over staying in Spain or not registering is a serious offence and you could be imprisoned and/or deported, plus your motorhome could be confiscated. 

Susie


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

susiespain said:


> Be careful taking advice on a forum, they are only amateurs. If in any doubt contact your consulate or the Spanish authorities. Over staying in Spain or not registering is a serious offence and you could be imprisoned and/or deported, plus your motorhome could be confiscated.
> 
> Susie


This is a forum where we share our experiences. 

Many of us have lived here for many years & do know a thing or two & what I have written is correct. 


An EU citizen can indeed do as I have written, strange as it may seem to us. 

Moreover, an EU citizen is never going to be imprisoned, deported nor have their motorhome confiscated even if they stayed longer than 90 days & didn't register.

The most they would get is a fine. 


Even many non-EU citizens only get a slap on the wrist for overstaying. 


That said, the consulate is the place for the best advice, although even they don't always get it right.


----------



## emlyn (Oct 26, 2012)

I have spent time in Spain in my Motorhome in all seasons .
Some 4 years ago I found I could rent a 2 bedroom villa with swimming pool in winter months for approximately the same price I was being charged for staying on a campsite. Whether the same price comparison applies today ,you will need to check.
As experienced Motorhomers you will I guess be already aware of insurance implications of long stays.


----------



## MaryHinge (Jul 13, 2018)

A great many people winter in Spain across a wide spectrum of nationalities and the vast majority have no problems. It's just a matter of doing your due diligence. The web is full of information good and not so, which is where forums such as this with actual peoples first hand experiences can be invaluable.


----------



## Tigerlillie (Apr 7, 2015)

susiespain said:


> Be careful taking advice on a forum, they are only amateurs. If in any doubt contact your consulate or the Spanish authorities.* Over staying in Spain or not registering is a serious offence and you could be imprisoned and/or deported, plus your motorhome could be confiscated. *
> 
> Susie


As a UK national or a national of any EU member state you cannot be deported or thrown in prison or anything like that for overstaying in another member state, in fact under FOM rules there is no such thing as overstaying for EU citizens. They may be staying illegally by not declaring they are there and avoiding taxes and other obligations but they still cannot be deported, they can only be deported if they pose a risk to public safety, public health or national security reasons.
Although I have taken this from the 'workers rights' page it is on all the pages under rights.

https://europa.eu/youreurope/citizens/residence/residence-rights/workers/index_en.htm



> *Deportation*
> 
> *In exceptional cases*, the country where you live permanently can decide to deport you on grounds of public policy or public security -* but only if it can prove you represent a very serious threat.*
> 
> The deportation decision must be given to you in writing. It must state all the reasons for your deportation, and specify how you can appeal and by when.


I'm pretty sure that travelling the southern EU States in a motorhome and then returning home after winter having spent 5/6 mths there does not constitute a serious threat to anybody.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

emlyn said:


> I have spent time in Spain in my Motorhome in all seasons .
> Some 4 years ago I found I could rent a 2 bedroom villa with swimming pool in winter months for approximately the same price I was being charged for staying on a campsite. Whether the same price comparison applies today ,you will need to check.
> As experienced Motorhomers you will I guess be already aware of insurance implications of long stays.


 Yes, I think campsites can work out, if not expensive, not exactly cheap if you know what I mean.
OH and I usually rent an apartment in a rural location in the north of Spain for part of our holiday. Renting a bungalow on a campsite where you are usually pretty close to other people, in fairly cramped living quarters, just doesn't compare to the little stone houses with only cows for company, or this year an apartment with garden in a quiet cul de sac with sea views... Doesn't compare in quality of property rented nor in price


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Alcalaina said:


> Yes, good idea - follow the sun!
> 
> Legally though, you can only spend 90 days out of any six-month period in Spain. After that you are supposed to sign on the register of overseas residents and prove you have the means to support yourself (including private health insurance). You can't just pop over the border for a few days and come back in again. Not sure if this also applies in Portugal.


Why do you say "90 days out of any six-month period" I thought it was a chunk of 90 days <full stop>. That is, no mention of "in a 6-month period".

Do you have a link to the rules/law about this please.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> Why do you say "90 days out of any six-month period" I thought it was a chunk of 90 days <full stop>. That is, no mention of "in a 6-month period".
> 
> Do you have a link to the rules/law about this please.


I think there's some cross-purpose confusion.

EU citizens are required to register if they plan to stay 90days plus consecutively. (not that they'll be thrown in jail, or out of the country if they don't)

Non-EU citizens can only stay 90 days in 180 without a resident visa..


As we all know 

I suspect Alcalaina thought that the OP was non-EU


----------



## susiespain (Sep 3, 2016)

MaryHinge said:


> A great many people winter in Spain across a wide spectrum of nationalities and the vast majority have no problems. It's just a matter of doing your due diligence. The web is full of information good and not so, which is where forums such as this with actual peoples first hand experiences can be invaluable.


Hello Mary

You are absolutely correct forums such as this with actual peoples first hand experiences can be invaluable. Sharing knowledge and experiences is what the forum is all about. But in my opinion the giving of legal advice by unqualified professionals on this forum and others is wrong and dangerous. Members use pseudonyms, who knows who they are, they have zero responsibility and certainly no indemnity insurance.

The problem can be that members become bored and watch too much Kavanah QC and Judge John Deed then qualify as armchair barristers, of course this is encouraged by cheap skates wanting freebie advice. It’s about time Legal advice was banned on all forums and left to the professionals.

Susie


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

susiespain said:


> Hello Mary
> 
> You are absolutely correct forums such as this with actual peoples first hand experiences can be invaluable. Sharing knowledge and experiences is what the forum is all about. But in my opinion the giving of legal advice by unqualified professionals on this forum and others is wrong and dangerous. Members use pseudonyms, who knows who they are, they have zero responsibility and certainly no indemnity insurance.
> 
> ...


While there may be some truth in what "susie" says, most of it is *fake news*, to use the current lingo. Genuine and real invaluable advice is to ignore Trolls.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

susiespain said:


> Hello Mary
> 
> You are absolutely correct forums such as this with actual peoples first hand experiences can be invaluable. Sharing knowledge and experiences is what the forum is all about. But in my opinion the giving of legal advice by unqualified professionals on this forum and others is wrong and dangerous. Members use pseudonyms, who knows who they are, they have zero responsibility and certainly no indemnity insurance.
> 
> ...


Honestly - if you have such a problem with forums I fail to see why you wish to be a member.

No-one here is giving legal advice, or even pretending to.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> Why do you say "90 days out of any six-month period" I thought it was a chunk of 90 days <full stop>. That is, no mention of "in a 6-month period".
> 
> Do you have a link to the rules/law about this please.


It's on the government website.

Estancia - Ministerio del Interior



> Estancia de corta duración es la autorización para permanecer en territorio español por un período de tiempo no superior a 90 días por semestre a partir de la fecha de la primera entrada...


It clearly says 90 days in a six-month period (semestre). You can ask for an extension (prórroga) under certain circumstances. 

This applies to both visa holders and non-visa holders. We don't know yet what category British citizens will be after March 2019, but I think we can safely assume they won't have the same freedom of movement rights as EU citizens.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

susiespain said:


> Hello Mary
> 
> You are absolutely correct forums such as this with actual peoples first hand experiences can be invaluable. Sharing knowledge and experiences is what the forum is all about. But in my opinion the giving of legal advice by unqualified professionals on this forum and others is wrong and dangerous. Members use pseudonyms, who knows who they are, they have zero responsibility and certainly no indemnity insurance.
> 
> ...



Could you please highlight where someone has given “ legal “ advice on here. People post opinions they post links they post advice. All of which can be taken or not. Actually I can, you did , re deportation etc , except you failed to post the official link and got it wrong 

Members use Pseudonyms. Of course they do, and some people join forums under two names or pseudonyms and post for a few days under one and a few days under another you should know that

Generally this is a great and value place to gather information, research and ask people’s of their experiences or opinions. At the end of the day, it’s up to the individual to ensure they understand that it’s their responsibility to check out the legalities and as far as I can tell, most people who post on here have sufficient intellectual ability to do just that. 

So far, if I may be so bold, and it’s not bullying..... oh no that’s not You sorry. Your advice has been erroneous even with good intentions at best.

If you are so against forums giving advice, why are you continuing to do just that? Or is your advice and opinions more valid than everyone else’s 


As for members becoming bored and watching too much TV... what’s your excuse.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Megsmum said:


> Could you please highlight where someone has given “ legal “ advice on here. People post opinions they post links they post advice. All of which can be taken or not. Actually I can, you did , re deportation etc , except you failed to post the official link and got it wrong
> 
> Members use Pseudonyms. Of course they do, and some people join forums under two names or pseudonyms and post for a few days under one and a few days under another you should know that
> 
> ...


erm... she can't reply...


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> erm... she can't reply...


Sorry hot and fed up. Why can’t she reply?



Oh nice but dim Tim here.... she’s [email protected]@@@@ that what it says [email protected]$$#$. See I said forum full of people with intellectual ability



She’ll return as AN other. Hasn’t anyone else noticed :boxing:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Megsmum said:


> Sorry hot and fed up. Why can’t she reply?


 She's been banned.
Another troll bites the dust and we can carry on making the forum work, although there is of course the alter ego...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Megsmum said:


> Sorry hot and fed up. Why can’t she reply?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So yes, other people have noticed, but still she's not one of the worst trolls here, so just ignore and carry on


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Yes, lots of you PMd me - though I had my eyes peeled already.

now - any more commenst about Wintering in Spain?

:focus:


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> Yes, lots of you PMd me - though I had my eyes peeled already.
> 
> now - any more commenst about Wintering in Spain?
> 
> :focus:


Yes


It gets bloody cold.....:juggle:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Megsmum said:


> Yes
> 
> 
> It gets bloody cold.....:juggle:



It does, doesn't it!?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I think peope wintering in Spain need to be aware that on the coast, on the islands it's generally better weather than the UK
BUT
That old chestnut, the houses are sometimes not built for it so you get that effect of outsied being warmer than inside (inside you're wearing a fleece and socks - outside you're in a short sleeved t shirt and shorts)
AND
That there is normally a period of really bad weather which may involve floods, hail and or snow depending on where you are...
PS Good turn around Xabia


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> It does, doesn't it!?


especially in some parts - like my feet in 2008/9 - they got frostbite !!


----------



## cermignano (Feb 9, 2017)

i have read a couple of books by folk who travel Spain/Portugal in motorhomes. Lots of good advice in the stories. Also if the OP joins a facebook for this, then he could get help and advice throughout


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

maureensco said:


> i have read a couple of books by folk who travel Spain/Portugal in motorhomes. Lots of good advice in the stories. Also *if the OP joins a facebook for this, then he could get help and advice throughout*


Where, unfortunately, there is no moderation and all sorts of doubtful information may be encountered with the good.


----------



## cermignano (Feb 9, 2017)

I meant that they can contact one another to meet up, discuss traffic hazards, tell one another of good spots, bad spots etc


----------



## emlyn (Oct 26, 2012)

We found one disadvantage of wintering in a Motorhome is that unless you have a big one you are rather restricted in terms of space and as it gets dark early you can end up spending many hours inside. We now use ours spring through to autumn when we can sit outside for longer.


----------

